# DISHPlayer 16720 is here...



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

DISHPlayer WebTV Client Software Upgrade Version 16720 downloaded this morning.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

Got it. Do you know what it is supposed to do?


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Fix some bugs, create some new ones, given their stellar track record


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Come on Bob, you don't think they got it right this time, what could possibly make you think that.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I DO DEEPLY APOLOGIZE TO ALL FOR MY LESS THAN SUPPORTIVE COMMENT!

As I look into my bad attitude I wonder how I could ave ever gotten this way?

Certinally only the BEST software teams do the devlopment and testing of our DP software. Its always NASA.. No ITS BETTER THAN NASA grade software!

I really need to look closer at me and wonder how I have gotten this way??????


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Wait ...didn't NASA do the calculations in feet for the Mars Lander and do the programming in metric. BOOM!!!

Sounds like E* to me.

Like a battered spouse, I keep hoping tomorrow will be different.

Thank you, Charlie, may I have another.... WHACK!
Thank you, Charlie, may I have another.... WHACK!
Thank you, Charlie, may I have another.... WHACK!

And I'm one of the E* cheerleaders...........

Just give me the 921 (or a moxi even) for under $1000 and all will be forgiven.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I wonder if the 921 will be shiopped with half finished software?


Would they do that? Sorry... someone will complain I am too negative. That abused spouse uis a GREAT analogy

WHACK


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

LOL Bob! Didn't you and the other place part company because you were too much of a cheer leader?

Anyway, Anyone have a clue as to what the new web client is supposed to "really" do? 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Yeah but that was before the bean counters ruled E and customer service tanked. If you look at ALL the posts on all the sites you realize that E has a BIG problem even if you ignore ALL the DP comments.

I also wonder if Sky Reports is a pro DBS site only? Their lack of response is troublesome.

E has their heads buried in the sand and doesnt understand whats going on.


----------



## jwhite (Apr 8, 2002)

I sure would like an on topic reply - that being what is in this new update.

As to attitude Bob, once you finish going to going over to DTV, can go back to the other forum and do like they all do. Tell everyone how great Tivo is and bash Echostar in all posts. That would be OK now, since you once had the product you are bashing! (My attitude note - this was meant with humor and in jest).

Jay


----------



## Joe Q (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jwhite _
> *I sure would like an on topic reply - that being what is in this new update.
> 
> As to attitude Bob, once you finish going to going over to DTV, can go back to the other forum and do like they all do. Tell everyone how great Tivo is and bash Echostar in all posts. That would be OK now, since you once had the product you are bashing! (My attitude note - this was meant with humor and in jest).
> ...


Jay:
If you had actually read Bob's most recent posts, you would have known, he got a $99 508 replacement upgrade and he's going to be staying with Dish. So actually, he's bashing the company that he STILL has. 

I'll save you all a trip to DBSForums. (even though all of you probably know this is already posted there) This is what Bill R. posted, regarding what's in the new Web TV Client software.


> Originally posted by Bill R:
> *The CLIENT software update 16720 did NOT fix the "lost sound on the PTV pause/resume" problem. As Bob said, that problem will be fixed in the next RECEIVER release (121P) which should spool "soon".
> 
> The CLIENT software release that we received was considered "an emergency fix", and fixes the overnight EPG download problem. And, as many as you noticed, it was a forced update, we were not given a choice to accept it and your receiver was left ON so you saw the screen about the upgrade. You will also notice that it is the same CLIENT number (2.3.4.4) with just a new version number (16720) so it contains NO new features.
> ...


http://www.dbsforums.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=14;t=003060


----------



## jwhite (Apr 8, 2002)

Wow, I missed that! Congrats Bob!

I go to the other place much less frequently now - most Dish info shows up here just as fast.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"I wonder if the 921 will be shipped with half-finished software?"_

No, but since it is being made by Heathkit, some assembly will be required.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Hey heathkit stuff was engineered GREAT. They didnt do after the sale software upgrades either


----------



## chessmaster1010 (May 29, 2002)

16720 seems to have also gotten rid of the garbage HTML strings that were showing up on various screens, usually where a time string should be.


----------



## Randy_B (Apr 23, 2002)

I got it Tues night, the DP came on to record Buffy and got the update shoved down it instead. I can't win with the damn thing.


----------



## chessmaster1010 (May 29, 2002)

I take it back. The garbage HTML is still showing up all over the place on my Dishplayer. I haven't had nightly download problems sine the AT150 preview ended, so this update fixed nothing for me.

I noticed another strange bug. When I go into search by category and select movies, the cursor just blinks. That's it. It doesn't bring up a list of sub-categories and it doesn't search for all movies (like it does if you have the 44 hour guide). 

The no-sound and blink-outs after pause/skips are driving me crazy.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

My dishplayer is now starting to screw up and refuse to see the SW64 switch. After unplugging it and doing a shaman ritual while offering my first born I was able to get it to see the SW64 again. The cables are fine. My other receivers work fine using the same set-up as the Dishplayer.

I think this new client "broke" my broken receiver!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Lets aLL TRY TO SLIP ONE BY THE sCEENERS OR THE CHAT


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Well, I finally got the new SW on my second DP. I guess they are pushing only once a week or so.


----------

